# PHISH Toronto July 9th, molson amphitheatre $10 tickets...crazy



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

still LOTS of tickets left...cheap...$10!!!

you can't go wrong, these guys are an amazing live band


http://www.stubhub.com/phish-tickets/phish-toronto-molson-amphitheatre-9-7-2013-4255672/


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

100 level GA pit tickets still available - $74 I believe.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> 100 level GA pit tickets still available - $74 I believe.


Cheap man.........


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Being a tried and true Deadhead at heart, I wouldn't be able to take the smell of armpit in that GA Pit - but if I was a phan then I'd gladly drop $75 to be in on that party.
View attachment 3650


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Phish GA is generally pretty subdued. Not like their moshing. I sure hope some late tickets get released for San Francisco -- I didn't win any in the lottery for any of the three nights.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wonder if they'll acknowledge this date in any sort of musical way tonight?


*07-09-95 Soldier Field, Chicago, Il. (Sun)*
*1: *Touch of Grey*, Little Red Rooster*, Lazy River Road*, When I Paint My [email protected]*, Childhood's End*, Cumberland Blues*, Promised Land*
*2: *Shakedown Street*, Samson and Delilah*, So Many Roads*, Samba in the Rain*, Corinna*> Drumz*> Unbroken Chain*> Sugar Magnolia* *E: *Black Muddy River*> Box Of Rain*

_*final version, last non-medly, two-song encore: 11-03-91 [271] - fireworks display set to Jimi Hendrix's "Star Spangled Banner" after the show - The Band opened

_


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's your poster Toronto: https://twitter.com/phish/status/354613506613604352

I wonder if the amphitheater is above water still?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I love that poster! Is there anyone from Toronto going to that show who would buy one for me? Only 500 available so I imagine they'll go quick. 

I'd pay back in full including mailing, in advance. 

I lived in TO for over a decade and saw Phish a few times at the Amphitheater. Wish I'd planned better, or I'd be in TO tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

mister.zed said:


> I love that poster! Is there anyone from Toronto going to that show who would buy one for me? Only 500 available so I imagine they'll go quick.
> 
> I'd pay back in full including mailing, in advance.
> 
> I lived in TO for over a decade and saw Phish a few times at the Amphitheater. Wish I'd planned better, or I'd be in TO tonight.


I can vouch for mister.zed! He'd cover it no problem.

Man, those were good shows back then!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Postponed until July 22...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thank God, I was so exhausted from bailing out my basement that I blew it off...so at least I can make it now


----------

